# banda ancha



## mary jully

Quisiera que por favor me ayudaran a traducir [BANDA ANCHA] refiriéndome a Internet.  Desde ya muchas gracias

                          MARY JULLY


----------



## Dagomar

Creo que se dice _broadband_


----------



## alelifich

Dagomar said:
			
		

> Creo que se dice _broadband_


----------



## groggy

Estoy de acuerdo en que es "broadband", pero creo que en Estados Unidos no suelen usar esa palabra, sino "DSL" (Digital Subscriber Line).
Pero espera a que conteste un estadounidense para confirmarlo...


----------



## alelifich

Es broadband sin duda, mirá yo trabajé  en un callcenter en inglés y le decían broad band


----------



## groggy

Yo no diría "sin duda", si se busca una traducción internacional_,_ porque nunca he oído a un estadounidense usar la palabra "broadband" para refirirse a ese tipo de conexión a Internet, aunque en el Reino Unido sí la usamos.
¿Quizá el callcenter en que trabajabas no era de una compañia estadounidense?
De todos modos, creo que sería mejor esperar a que alguien de Estados Unidos nos dé su opinión.

(Por cierto, si pones "I have broadband" en Google, casi todos los resultados son de páginas británicas o australianas...)


----------



## alelifich

Sí, era para estadounidenses. Te aclaro que hay varios tipos de conexión adsl, dsl, wireless y cable modem. Son todos tipos de conexiones diferentes y a través de distintos medios pero todas son banda ancha.


----------



## groggy

Tienes razón, lo que pasa es que aquí solemos decir "broadband" para referirnos a cualquier tipo de esas conexiones que has mencionado, mientras que en Estados Unidos suelen usar el nombre específico (DSL, cable o lo que sea) y no es común oír a gente estadounidense hablando de su conexión "broadband", al menos en mi experiencia.


----------



## alelifich

Pero la persona preguntó cómo se decía banda ancha, no habló de especificaciones.Pidió un término genérico.


----------



## frida-nc

Broadband is more of a technical word here, but it is certainly used, particularly for the world of transmission beyond our personal connections.  If we were to talk about our own Internet connections in more general terms, most (but not all) of us would prefer the term "high-speed" to broadband.  In other words, we are not all technically-minded.

Y no se preocupe Mary Jully que "broadband" no pueda usarse en EE.UU.


----------



## alelifich

High speed internet isnt more informal?? I mean, if she is translating an article, that has to do with computers,maybe would be more apropiate to say broadband?.
PS: you mean spanish speaking countries do are technically minded because we use banda ancha instead of internet de alta velocidad?


----------



## frida-nc

Alelifich,
I am talking about *American consumers (end users)* and their *personal connections* (the issue raised by groggy).

And I said, Mary Jully "no debe preocuparse" (need not fear) that *broadband* is not used here (as Groggy seemed to be saying).  It is used.

In other words, I am agreeing with you.  Technical people _and_ many (but not all) consumers know the word *broadband*, but may not use it for their personal connections.  In an advertising brochure, you might use *high speed* (or use broadband but explain it), or use DSL, cable, etc.  In an article, I suggest that she use *broadband.*


----------



## Treeee

Hello,

Just for posterity's sake, thought I'd clarify the use of 'broadband' & DSL in english terms.  

"Broadband" is the general consumer, commonly used term to refer to a range of high speed internet solutions (including DSL amongst others).  It is typically also used in a marketing context to describe the same.

DSL is a specific technical term that relates to the delivery of high speed internet over copper telecoms cables.  It is typically used within industry (IT & telecommunications & affiliated) or others familiar with the term.

So yes, I know it's a bit late, but I'd suggest the use of 'broadband' when translating..

cheers,
T


----------

